# I'm a Construction Worker today.



## ZoeRipper (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday I got a rat/ferret cage for the two girls. (very cheaply, off of Craigslist)

And it appears that Lady can escape from the top.

So I got some thick wire and needlenose pliers/wire cutters.

And now I'm workin' away at filling the big gaps.

Or I was, till my fingers got sore.

I'm now taking a break, and eating.

The whole thing is about 1/4 the way done.

Warrrrgh.

Here's a pic of the cage from yesterday, before we found out they could escape.

1- Flavored Wood Chew

2- Continuous Climbing rope

3- Bug

4- Home made climbing rope

5- Food bowl

6- Lady climbing up the side

7- Edible hutch, can barely see

8- Plastic igloo house

9- Water bottle

10- Rarely used wheel.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy... that sounds like a fun job! I hope you get it fastened up quickly, without too much time or effort.  Naughty escapee girls!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, i wish i was one of your rats! That is a luxury home to be sure!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 12, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Oh boy... that sounds like a fun job! I hope you get it fastened up quickly, without too much time or effort.  Naughty escapee girls!


Well, it's finally done. I had no idea my fingers could get so sore from all that wire bending and cutting and twisting!

And after some soothing spaghetti, I feel better. Also, the girls cannot es-cah-pay. (That's Zoespanish for escape)

And here's the pic:






It reminds me of the razor wire on the top of prison fences.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> It reminds me of the razor wire on the top of prison fences.


You beat me to it... I was going to say the same thing when I saw the pic! :lol:


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 12, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> Also, the girls cannot es-cah-pay. (That's Zoespanish for escape)


Haha, my wife and I say the same thing all the time.

Nice looking cage, good to know your ferrets are trapped.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 12, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> You beat me to it... I was going to say the same thing when I saw the pic! :lol:


So you ladies have spent a lot of time gazing at prison fences, too huh? Did you ever wish that yr eyes gave off laser beams so that you could cut through them and escape?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> So you ladies have spent a lot of time gazing at prison fences, too huh? Did you ever wish that yr eyes gave off laser beams so that you could cut through them and escape?


No, I can't say that I have... thankfully. But my Mom used to live about a mile and a half from the prison in Hillsboro, IL. And I've passed by it a million times. We once ran out of gas not far from her house, and had a heck of a time getting anyone to stop (even though it was a men's prison) and help us out. The signs "Do Not Pick Up Hitchhikers" didn't help.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 12, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> So you ladies have spent a lot of time gazing at prison fences, too huh? Did you ever wish that yr eyes gave off laser beams so that you could cut through them and escape?


I'm with Kat. There's the state's prison in McAlester, I've been by it lots.

I always lock my door in the car if it isn't already.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 12, 2010)

I live near the high security prisons out here, and u don't dare stop by them, once my son had a flat and pulled off the road which is 55 on st rt 83 and before he stopped the car, the state police was on him.....


----------

